

Tesla X-Mas Tree - wyclif
http://www.funforever.net/archives/tesla-x-mas-tree/

======
lusr
Given the level of effort involved in such a construction and the low quality
of this blog post I suspected this post to be ripped off. A quick Google later
revealed the original and much more awesome source:

<http://tesladownunder.com/Xmas.htm>

